# Fishing Lake Powell Ridiculously Amazing!



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

We caught 190 Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass in two days of fishing. Some of the best bass fishing of my life. Here's the full report of what we did to smash them: http://www.krakenbass.com/fishing-lake-powell/

Here's a picture of one of them. So fun!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty cool8) Thanks for sharing. I have got to get caught up at work and get down there.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You're definitely a solid dude. You know your craft thats for sure. Very cool that you share all your skills so others can learn from you. If I ever try bass fishing the first thing I will do is look up some of kracken bass posts!!


----------

